# External breeding boxes available at Aquapets



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I was personally looking for these breeding boxes that are air pump driven to seperate some of my berried shrimps to avoid them being harassed by the males. I was looking around online and the only place I found it was on Ebay but the prices were pretty high so I shopped around locally and found them at Aquapets for a fraction of the price ($32 online for Large, $23 at Aquapets). The one that Aquapets carries is the Marina brand, they have Small, Medium and Large. Just thought I'd post and let people know incase they were looking for some.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

They have the same ones at The Menagerie too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Curious on those breeding boxes with the air pump thing. Got a photo or link to it?


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-fi...6?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item3cb8648ef0

It's identical to that one, but it's Marina branded


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have 2 of these here at home the med size ones. I would suggest you purchase the large ones as the medium does not really work that well for keeping anything in.

I have used it for both shrimps/crays for keeping an individual safe, they work good.

I use mine all the time to transfer a fish/shrimp/cray from a main tank to a container for shipping...pull it out the night before and it stays comfy in the same tank water filtered for 24 hours before being put in a shipping box.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

this is great. I'll be checking this out for sure. Thanks

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Hey np, I picked up the large myself. Works great, now I just can't wait for another one of my shrimps to get berried so I can keep a close eye on it


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

I will have a similar one for sale soon. they will be around $20-$25 each. 

thanks




john


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

matti2uude said:


> They have the same ones at The Menagerie too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they are 20% off at the Menagerie.

large ones are $19.99 -20% = $15.99


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thats a great price Harold. I paid over 30+ for mine and that was the medium!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> Thats a great price Harold. I paid over 30+ for mine and that was the medium!


we bought a whole pile of them and are just passing on the savings we received!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Oooo, going to have to make a trip there this week.

Oh BTW, do you have any Altum comming in this week?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Oooo, going to have to make a trip there this week.
> 
> Oh BTW, do you have any Altum comming in this week?


Gold Garden have 1.5" - 2" Altum for $28 each (saw it last week)


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

h_s said:


> we bought a whole pile of them and are just passing on the savings we received!


Harold do you ship???


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

If he doesn't ship, I might be able to grab one for you and bring it to the St. Catherine's auction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone know the sizing of the small/mid/large ones LxWxH? I got someone interested in these but then the question of the sizing came up and I said I'd check for them. If you're not breeding it's essentially a HOB on the side for more filter material


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> If he doesn't ship, I might be able to grab one for you and bring it to the St. Catherine's auction.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be awesome if you could. We don't have anything like it out here.


----------

